# This is for the real Espresso Enthusiast



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Do you consider your self to be a Espresso Enthusiast?

Consider this Espresso machine by La Marzocco it is a MUST have for every home!

La Marzocco GS/3 Group 1

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/coffee%20machines/la-marzocco-coffee-machine/La%20Marzocco%20GS%203%20%20Automatic

It comes at a price but well worth it.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I think a Linea 2 group AV would suit Bantam Coffee down to the ground ; )

Dont suppose you lease them


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Was going to ask you Gary which machines and grinders bantam coffee would be using,looks like that's half my question answered


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

gary, yes we do lease any machine above £1k 'subject to status'

If interested PM us or email: [email protected]


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

bubbajvegas said:


> Was going to ask you Gary which machines and grinders bantam coffee would be using,looks like that's half my question answered


Linea 2 group AV or EE , my heart says AV for consistancy but my wallet says EE and make the baristas use a timer and scales ; )

Grinders in the frame are Robur-e; Anfim Super Caim with timer; Compak K10 with timer. If moneys tight Roy could be unmodified and have a timer added


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Liking the anfim at the mo,for the money I think it represents fantastic quality


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Why not use Roy? He is built for commercial use. When you start to be in the black buy the Anfim Super Cam because I know you love the doser lol.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

My favoured shop swears by the anfim super caimano. Fast, accurate and a super doser.

They use a fully manual machine too... Timers at the ready! Although theirs is gb5 cos its prettier


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> Why not use Roy? He is built for commercial use. When you start to be in the black buy the Anfim Super Cam because I know you love the doser lol.


He is indeed built like a tank but would need some rewiring, a hopper & a stiff drink.

Im swayed towards concial titans as they require less grind changes throughout a service (so i'm lead to believe), Mike Haggerton LOVES the Compak.

Anfim is up there for value for money, not sure its built as robustly as Mazzer


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i have a spare royal hopper if it helps, am also getting a k10 in this week to play with...


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Having just seen the Linea PB and read up about it , it looks tempting but I suspect pricy!


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Pricy it is! but worth every bit of it.

If your keen drop us a PM and we can see what can be done price wise.



garydyke1 said:


> Having just seen the Linea PB and read up about it , it looks tempting but I suspect pricy!


----------

